# Write Befehl



## samy2 (20. Sep 2011)

ich habe folgendes Problem
Ich versuch diesen Zusammenhang dort unten ausgeben zu lassen, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich das WRITE eingeben soll.
Eventuell als Kettensatz??
kann mir da einer weiterhelfen

danke



TYPES: BEGIN OF str_Student,
Name(20) TYPE c,
> Vorname(20) TYPE c,
> Matrikelnummer(10) TYPE n,
> Studienfach(20) TYPE c,
> Semester(2) TYPE n,
> Abschluss(20) TYPE c,
> END OF str_student.
>
>
>
> DATA: meinstudent TYPE str_student.
> meinstudent-name = 'HALLO',
> meinstudent-vorname = 'HALLO',
> meinstudent-Matrikelnummer ='1',
> meinstudent-studienfach = 'HALLO',
> meinstudent-semester = '1',
> meinstudent-abschluss = 'HALLO'.
>


----------



## vanny (20. Sep 2011)

hö?

kannst du dein Problemchen mal genauer beschreiben? Immo versteh ich nur Bahnhof???:L


----------



## samy2 (20. Sep 2011)

also heute ist mein erster tag mit java bzw. abap und ich soll eine aufgabe lösen
ich bin soweit wie da oben gekommen, aber da muss doch irgendwo unten was mit WRITE
geschrieben werden damit das ausgegeben werden kann

z.B. WRITE:'xxx'

und genau das bekomme ich nicht hin


----------



## njans (20. Sep 2011)

ABAP ist ne Sprache, die von SAP verwendet wird. 
Java und ABAP haben nun so erst mal nichts gemein. Und du musst schon genauer beschreiben, WAS du genau machst und wie du das bis jetzt Codetechnisch versucht hast zu lösen.


----------



## vanny (20. Sep 2011)

samy2 hat gesagt.:


> ... ich soll eine aufgabe lösen...



Dan schreib die Aufgabe doch mal hin! *Frustriert meine Kristallkugel wieder unter´s Bett schieb*


----------



## samy2 (20. Sep 2011)

die grundlagen sind identisch glaub ich

also ich soll zum schluss ein bild rausbekommen auf dem steht

name: hallo
vorname: hallo.....

aber wenn ich das ausführen will in abap passiert nix


----------



## samy2 (20. Sep 2011)

Definieren Sie einen Strukturtypen namens str_student (verwenden Sie dafür den TYPES-Befehl). Dieser sollte mindestens Felder für Vor- und Nachname und Matrikelnummer des Studenten enthalten. Die Namensteile sollen jeweils den Typ c (Character) und die Länge 20 besitzen, die Matrikelnummer soll hingegen vom Typ n (Numerical Character) sein und eine Länge von 10 besitzen. Definieren Sie drei weitere Felder in der Struktur str_student und wählen Sie selbständig geeignete Typen.
Erzeugen Sie nun eine Variable vom Typ str_student. Weisen Sie den einzelnen Feldern des Datenobjekts Werte zu. Verwenden sie die Bindestrich-Notation, um die Felder zu erreichen,
und achten Sie bei der Zuweisung darauf, sowohl vor als auch nach dem Gleichzeichen ein Leerzeichen zu lassen. Schließen Sie die Zeichenketten – auch die Matrikelnummer, da sie auf einem zeichenartigen Datentyp basiert – in Hockommata ein, z. B. 'Mustermann'.
Lassen Sie die Daten anschließend ausgeben. Verwenden Sie hierfür den Befehl WRITE /. Durch das Verwenden des Schrägstrichs beginnt die Ausgabe in einer neuen Zeile. Um Hilfe zum Befehl zu erhalten, positionieren Sie den Cursor auf dem WRITE-Befehl und drücken Sie die Taste F1. Vereinfachen Sie die Schreibweise durch Verwendung des Kettensatzes.
Speichern, prüfen und aktivieren Sie Ihr Programm. Die Ausgabe Ihres Programms beim anschließenden Test sollte in etwa wie folgt aussehen:


----------



## njans (20. Sep 2011)

Okay, ich glaube du verstehst das Problem, was wir haben nicht, daher versuch ich mal ein Beispiel zu geben, damit du unsere Sicht zu sehen bekommst:
"Ich hab hier ein Problem bei dem ich da was machen soll und dann bekommen ich 468,0 raus aber irgendwo muss ich da noch was mit der Variable X machen, woran liegt das?"
Wenn du nun nicht folgen kannst, dann weißt du, wie wir uns fühlen.
Wir benötigen Code, eine klare Aufgabe und eine genau Meldung, was denn nun der Fehler ist 

Edit: hab deinen Post vor mir jetzt gesehen: Das hat nichts mit java zu tun. ich weiß nicht mal, ob ABAP Objektorientiert ist ^^
Vielleicht findet sich hier jemand, der damit mal gearbeitet hat, aber ansonsten klingt das eher nach einem Fall für ein ABAP-Forum


----------



## samy2 (20. Sep 2011)

also ich hab als code nur das da oben, zumindest als ansatz
ich weiß jetzt ob der stimmt
und damit das ausgegeben weren kann fehlt irgendwo der write befehl irgendwo
und ich muss eigentlich nur wissen wo der hin muss???
ich mach das erst seit einem tag und bin jetzt schon am verzweifeln;(

TYPES: BEGIN OF str_Student,
Name(20) TYPE c,
> Vorname(20) TYPE c,
> Matrikelnummer(10) TYPE n,
> Studienfach(20) TYPE c,
> Semester(2) TYPE n,
> Abschluss(20) TYPE c,
> END OF str_student.
>
>
>
> DATA: meinstudent TYPE str_student.
> meinstudent-name = 'HALLO',
> meinstudent-vorname = 'HALLO',
> meinstudent-Matrikelnummer ='1',
> meinstudent-studienfach = 'HALLO',
> meinstudent-semester = '1',
> meinstudent-abschluss = 'HALLO'.
>


----------



## Final_Striker (20. Sep 2011)

schau mal hier: Einfache Listen mit der WRITE-Anweisung erstellen (SAP-Bibliothek - ABAP Programmierung (BC-ABA))


----------



## samy2 (20. Sep 2011)

hab jetzt das als lösung aber funktioniert noch immer nicht
wo ist der fehler???

TYPES: BEGIN OF str_Student,
Name(20) TYPE c,
> Vorname(20) TYPE c,
> Matrikelnummer(10) TYPE n,
> Studienfach(20) TYPE c,
> Semester(2) TYPE n,
> Abschluss(20) TYPE c,
> END OF str_student.
>
>
>
> DATA: meinstudent TYPE str_student.
> meinstudent-name = 'HALLO',
> meinstudent-vorname = 'HALLO',
> meinstudent-Matrikelnummer ='1',
> meinstudent-studienfach = 'HALLO',
> meinstudent-semester = '1',
> meinstudent-abschluss = 'HALLO'.

WRITE:
/ 'Name:', meinstudent-name,
/ 'Vorname:', meinstudent-vorname,
/ 'Matrikelnummer:', meinstudent-Matrikelnummer,
/ 'Studienfach:', meinstudent-studienfach,
/ 'Semester:', meinstudent-semester,
/ 'Abschlus:', meinstudent-abschluss,
/.


----------

